# 2 Netzwerkkarten - Falsche Karte am lokalen Netzwerk

## Alzheimer

Hallo Gentoo-User,

habe folgendes Problem:

In einem Rechner habe ich zwei Netzwerkkarten.

Eine 10MBit Karte fuer mein DSL-Modem und eine 100MBit-Karte fuer mein lokales Netzwerk. 

Die Treiber fuer beide Karten sind fest in den Kernel compiliert.

Jetzt geht das aber doch nicht ganz so wie ich es mir oben gedacht hab.

Wenn ich einen Ping sende, geht der ueber die 10MBit Karte raus. Was aber schwachsinn ist, wenn es ein Ping ins lokale Netz ist.

Also, hier im Forum gesucht und auch was gefunden. Einfach an die "Kernel" Zeile in der grub.conf ether=... anhaengen und dann sollten die Devices richtig sein, also praktisch 10MBit eth1 und 100MBit eth0. 

Doch leider war das nix.

Tja und jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr weiter.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem loesen kann?

Greetz, Steffen

----------

## Deever

Hmmm....sehr "mirakulös"... :Confused: 

Was gibt 'ifconfig', 'route' und 'arp' aus?

Eventuell musst du da was per initskript ändern...

dev

----------

## Alzheimer

Also:

route:

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

arp:

Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface

192.168.0.5              ether   00:E0:18:2C:6C:72   C                     eth0

192.168.0.1              ether   00:30:84:2D:54:3E   C                     eth0

und  zum schluss:

ifconfig:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:E8:6B:91:65

          inet addr:192.168.0.50  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1124 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:666 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:120557 (117.7 Kb)  TX bytes:118761 (115.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe400

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:33:E2:31:B1

          inet addr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:7 Base address:0xec00

So. Also nach meinem Wissenstand sieht das alles richtig aus.

Hab auch schon versucht die Karten zu tauschen. Das bringt aber auch nix.

Hoffentlich find ich eine Loesung, sonst kann ich meine guten alten 10ner Karten nimmer nehmen  :Sad: 

Greetz, Steffen

----------

## Warriors Prayer

hi,

auf modernen rechnern ist das neukompilieren des Kernels ne Sache von 10 Minuten. Mach die beiden LAN Karten als Modul, dann kannst Du in der Reihenfolge, in der Du die Karten in die /etc/modules.autoload einträgst, bestimmen, welche eth0 und welche eth1 ist.

So mach ich es jedenfalls in meiner Routerkiste.

----------

## Sandlord

 *Alzheimer wrote:*   

> Also:
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:E8:6B:91:65
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.50  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

eht0: 192.168.0.50 Mask:255.255.255.0

eht1: 192.168.0.100 Mask:255.255.255.0

da stimmt was nicht ...

Die sind beide im selben Subnetz ! Ändere die IP-Adresse zum DSL Modem auf eine andere Adresse, wie z.b.: 192.168.100.50 ...

Ansonsten habe ich meine Netzwerkkarten als Modul reingeladen, falls eth0 und eth1 vertauscht sind, vertausche ich halt die jeweiligen zeilen in meiner modules.autoload.

Gruß,

Roman

p.s.: Die Netmask gibt an welche Werte sich im IP-Bereich eines Subnetz "ändern" dürfen damit sie noch zum selben Subnetz gehört.

Eine Netmask von 255.255.255.0 bedeutet, daß für alle IP-Adressen aus diesem Netz die ersten 3 Zahlenfolgen fix sind, bei dir sind z.B.

alle IP Adressen von 192.168.0.1 bis 192.168.0.254 in einem Netz.

Das Netz heißt dann 192.168.0.0 und hat eine Broadcast Adresse von 192.168.100.255 (Pseudo Adresse, das Netzpaket geht an alle in diesem Netz.)

----------

## Alzheimer

Hey,

Also das mit dem Subnetz werd ich noch aendern. Hab ich mir auch schon ueberlegt, aber vorher lief es ja auch. Also: Never change a running system.

Meines WIssens ist ein Broadcast ins jeweilige Subnetz nicht 192.168.100.255

sondern so wie ichs da stehen hab. Weil, wie sonst bekomm ich Broadcasts in ein anderem Subnetz also z.B. 192.168.50.10, Broadcast 192.168.50.255.

Denn: Welcher Anstaendige Router routet Subnetze?

Hab jetzt in die modules.autoload die Netzwerkkarten rein geladen.

In der modules.conf hab ich folgendes noch geschrieben:

alias ne2k-pci eth1

alias sis900 eth0

SOllte das etwa so passen oder hab ich noch was vergessen?

Greetz, Steffen

----------

## pi

Hey,

Dein Problem liegt darin, dass Dein Rechner nicht wissen kann welche Netzwerkkarte er benutzen soll. Die Entscheidung welche Netzwerkkarte er benutzt wird Aufgrund der IP's gefällt und der Routen/Gateways die Du angegeben hast. Wenn beide Netzwerkkarten in einem Subnetz liegen - und Du keine routen definiert hast - ist es folgliche egal welche er benutzt, da alle Rechner über beide Netzwerkkarten erreicht werden müssten.

Einfachste Lösung ist die Trennung in zwei Subnetze (192.168.x.??? und 192.168.y.???). Die default route muss natürlich auf Deinen DSL-Router oder sonst etwas zeigen was den Zugang zum externen Netz ermöglicht. 

Du kannst natürlich auch im gleichen Subnetz arbeiten (also so wie du es hast). Dann musst Du aber angeben welche IP über welche Karte erreicht wird. In dem Fall ist `route add` Dein Befehle ('man route' hilft Dir auf jeden fall weiter).

Greetings

Peter

----------

## KiLLaCaT

wenn eth1 zum DSL modem geht, dann muessest du doch irgentwelche einstellungen vom provider haben, mit denen du dann ifconfig fuetterst.(zb dhcp) 

wenn das nicht so ist, dann verpass doch eth0 eine zb class a ip, oder so

MfG

jax

----------

